# November '09 Photo Challenge - "Tranquility"



## Chris of Arabia (Nov 2, 2009)

Hi everyone, 

Thanks to those who took part in the October challenge, let's see how the vote goes this time.

The Photo Challenge this month is on the theme of "Homicidal Somnambulism"


Oh! Err.... actually, it's *"Tranquility"*

*EDIT: Prizes, we have prizes. To the winner of the vote will go a $25.00 Amazon voucher courtesy of the TPF owners.*

For all those who wish to participate in this challenge please take a moment to read through the following: 


 The deadline for submissions is 30 November 2009
 The image can be no larger then *150KB**
 *Include your forum username* when submitting
 The attached photo must be in the form of a *.jpg*
 Please *keep your photo anonymous* (no distinguishing watermarks, and no photos that have been posted previously on the forum)
 Submit *no more than one photo*
 If you wish you may include a title when submitting your photo (please ensure that the attached photo is renamed as the chosen title)
 The *form must also be included* when submitting the photo
*Despite what the FAQs indicate, confirmation emails will not be issued.*
 The forum Admins and Moderators reserve the right to exclude or remove any photo solely at their discretion
 The forum Admins and Moderators reserve the right to decide the winner of the photo challenge
 All submitted photos will be posted, along with a poll, in a new thread within the first week of the following month
 Once created, *the voting poll will last for 14 days* before it closes automatically
 
>>>>>>>>>> Copy and Paste this into your submission email <<<<<<<<<<

*ThePhotoForum.com Username:*

**Photo Title (optional):*

*Is the attached photo 150KB or less? Y/N*

*Is the attached photo a jpeg? Y/N*

*Has this photo been posted before? Y/N*

*Please submit only one photo per challenge.*

*Please enter your email subject as "November '09 Challenge Submission"*

*Please ensure that the attached photo is named the title you wish it to have otherwise the title will not be used.
.................................................. .................................................. ...

Please email your photo to photochallenge@thephotoforum.com and remember to enter the subject as indicated.

All photos must include the form when submitted. Just copy and paste it into your email. This will ensure that no mistakes are made when photos are submitted and therefore, hopefully, no photos are excluded. If the form is not included in the submission email the photo will not be included in the challenge gallery and voting process. 

There is more important information regarding rules and procedures located in the FAQ section. We highly recommend that you take the time to read these FAQs.

Good luck to everyone and have fun with this challenge!

**150KB* will be taken as the &#8220;size on disk&#8221; and not the actual file size. Also some email programs consider 1KB=1000Bytes as opposed to 1KB=1024Bytes. When these programs calculate attachment size they will often read larger than they actually are. To be safe we recommend a target size of about 140KB so that once sent it does not go over *150KB*.


----------



## Funky (Nov 2, 2009)

and there i was trying to decide how to set up a shot of a sleepwalking murderer....blah


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Nov 2, 2009)

So long as they're doing it in a tranquil manner, you may still be onto something...


----------



## gentry1242 (Nov 9, 2009)

Just wanted to confirm that you received my submission and that all the rules were met.

As a true TPF noob, I am likely outclassed, but figured I will give it a shot anyway.


----------



## Kmcw53 (Nov 14, 2009)

I am brand new (never used this type of service before).   I would like to submit a photo for the Nov. contest but do not know how to go about this.

Can anyone help?


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Nov 14, 2009)

Try reading the instructions above?


----------



## Libblo (Nov 16, 2009)

Just wanted to make sure my photo was legitly submitted... First time and all.


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Nov 21, 2009)

Yep, you're fine.

We're getting a good selection of shots so far for this one, 20 so far. For those of you who haven't yet decided, you still have a little time to go, but don't leave it too long.


----------



## iBats (Nov 22, 2009)

looking forward to see this months winner, i just submitted something, first pic i got with my new d3000


----------



## JoePal (Nov 28, 2009)

Super new to photography and this site, but I submitted one of my first photos with my new Canon Rebel that came out pretty nice and seems to fit the theme. Like Gentry said, I too am likely outclassed here, but it'll be fun anyway. Good luck to everyone. Can't wait to see the submissions.


----------



## Milan (Nov 30, 2009)

wonder why u can't see photos submitted by contestants?


----------



## bentcountershaft (Nov 30, 2009)

Milan said:


> wonder why u can't see photos submitted by contestants?



You will be able to when submissions are closed.  Then they will all be shown together in one post.


----------



## Lisa B (Dec 2, 2009)

When will that be, sir?


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Dec 2, 2009)

Some time over the next couple of days, but not now, it's 00:22 here and I should be asleep


----------



## er111a (Dec 3, 2009)

can we get the new one plz


----------

